# Streaming music from iPhone over Bluetooth



## Supafly79 (Feb 2, 2013)

Sorry for this but I do have a little rant.... how the hell can Audi manage to make such a good car as the TT but "forget" to install a descent stereo with streaming possibility! One should think I was asking for the CEO's left kidney! I mean seriously... a 1000£ Toyota can do it but not a TT.... ! Sorry for that... I have been sitting trying to figure out how to get around this problem but it seems that I am beat... If I have understood this correctly the built in OEM Bluetooth capabilities from the RNS-E unit is a mono ergo music is a "no go" however! you can bye a aftermarket Bluetooth like the Fiscon that will give you stereo but then you cant use the OEM Bluetooth (phone) from the car anymore! So if I have to get rid of the OEM Bluetooth and replace it with a example Fiscon Bluetooth.. Just to keep the car looking like it should with no wires and still be able to use the iPhone cradle that is in the car....

If ANYBODY has any good ideas on how to solve this problem... I am all ears.... because I am stumped..

Note that my goal is to keep the phone in it's cradle have control of the phone and music with the RNS-E. Is this REALLY to much to ask???

Øystein


----------



## S7arkie (Feb 1, 2013)

Hi, i do not know weather this will work but for £6 its well worth a go. i havnt used one myself however a friend of mine used this on a bose sound dock when he upgraded to an iphone 5 which didnt fit the dock. it worked a treat for that.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bluetooth-Wir ... vi-content


----------



## CWJ (Aug 24, 2010)

Short answer is no you can't. It's a hard line input or nothing.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

The alternative that I use is to transfer some music to two 32Gb SD cards and use the two card slots in the RNS-E.

That way you have control of the music from the steering wheel with info in the DIS, and us the phone in its cradle.

The TT was a little behind the times with in-car technology at launch but is really showing its age now and will continue like this until the Mk 2 model is discontinued.

You could look at the possibility/cost of replacing the CD changer in the glove box with the AMI unit. That at least will enable you to plug the phone in and play music from it.
There's only one input on the back of RNS-E for CD changer or AMI.


----------



## Supafly79 (Feb 2, 2013)

Thanks for the reply you guys. This thing annoys the crap out of me. But actually I might have found solution after reading trough the manual for the Fiscon. I have sent them a fairly long mail with a heap of questions so if I am lucky I might just have found a solution  I will post once they answer 

Ø


----------



## Alexjh (Oct 10, 2012)

Interested in solution...

For now I have ami extension cable from glove box to iPhone 5 adapter and a Nasty vent mount... Be nice if I can have phone sending music from BT and phone Bzt still working..

Spotify is my issue I own very little music so I have nothing to burn or copy to sd!


----------



## Supafly79 (Feb 2, 2013)

Alexjh said:


> Interested in solution...
> 
> For now I have ami extension cable from glove box to iPhone 5 adapter and a Nasty vent mount... Be nice if I can have phone sending music from BT and phone Bzt still working..
> 
> Spotify is my issue I own very little music so I have nothing to burn or copy to sd!


Same problem as I am having... Most of my music is on spotify... AND to be honest it would not hurt to get access to the car antenna... the iPhone antenna is CRAP! lol But I might have a solution. I just sent a mail to Fiscon a aftermarket Bluetooth unit. And if the oem mic plug fits in their unit I just might have cracked the problem. Only thing I now am not sure about is if I have to remove the OEM Bluetooth unit. Guess I just have to wait and see what they say 

Ø


----------



## Stevo291 (Jan 25, 2013)

Chaps - Im on the hunt as we speak for a mk2 TT and one of the main things I like from my old car (BMW) is that I jump in and throw my Iphone into the Cradle to.. 
1. Charge the phone
2. Access my music via the head unit
3. Answer calls hands free with bluetooth

So are you saying you cant do this in a TT with the phone cradle option?


----------



## relic222 (Aug 24, 2012)

I have the Ficon unit in my car and it allows you to make calls using the steering wheel or RNS-E unit as well as stream via bluetooth. As soon as I jump in the car my phone is paired so I don't have to fiddle around with anything. I don't have the dock (don't have an iPhone) so I don't know about the charging part but it should all work as expected - Fiscon handles music and calls and the dock just charges. As far as I'm aware the Fiscon replaces the OEM bluetooth as it has the same functionality and more so the OEM unit is redundant.


----------



## Supafly79 (Feb 2, 2013)

relic222 said:


> I have the Ficon unit in my car and it allows you to make calls using the steering wheel or RNS-E unit as well as stream via bluetooth. As soon as I jump in the car my phone is paired so I don't have to fiddle around with anything. I don't have the dock (don't have an iPhone) so I don't know about the charging part but it should all work as expected - Fiscon handles music and calls and the dock just charges. As far as I'm aware the Fiscon replaces the OEM bluetooth as it has the same functionality and more so the OEM unit is redundant.


HURRAY!!  Thanks mate! You just made my day! What model Ficon do you have?? I was at the Audi dealer today and the only thing the cradle does is let you charge and it also uses the car antenna witch is good since the iPhone 5's antenna is HORRIBLE! However.... Audi god bless them, haven't made a iPhone 5 cradle yet..... But when it comes!! I will be ready!!


----------



## Supafly79 (Feb 2, 2013)

Stevo291 said:


> Chaps - Im on the hunt as we speak for a mk2 TT and one of the main things I like from my old car (BMW) is that I jump in and throw my Iphone into the Cradle to..
> 1. Charge the phone
> 2. Access my music via the head unit
> 3. Answer calls hands free with bluetooth
> ...


Not gonna happen! heheh well it can but you have to fiddle a little first. The OEM Navi plus I have only understands the phone Bluetooth if I understood the service man at Audi today it seems that the Audi does not have Bluetooth 2.0 (stereo) it only has the old one (mono) So i guess that is why it does not work. But there are solutions for this, seems like Fiscon is the way to go. cost 300 euro or around there


----------



## relic222 (Aug 24, 2012)

Supafly79 said:


> HURRAY!!  Thanks mate! You just made my day! What model Ficon do you have?? I was at the Audi dealer today and the only thing the cradle does is let you charge and it also uses the car antenna witch is good since the iPhone 5's antenna is HORRIBLE! However.... Audi god bless them, haven't made a iPhone 5 cradle yet..... But when it comes!! I will be ready!!


I'm not sure which model I have installed, I was going to buy it myself but it turned out my car already had it installed. As for the cradle I wouldn't expect an iPhone 5 variant any time soon, the MK2 is at the end of it's life so they'll probably just wait for the MK3 (my own opinion, no facts given) I would blame Apple for changing both the size and connector rather than Audi.


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

There is an alternative way of getting bluetooth streaming to your rnse via the ipod connection in the glove box. There is a unit called ViseeO Tune 2 Air (see here-http://www.advanced-incar.co.uk/ipod-mp3-aux-in/viseeo-wma-1000-tune2air).

From what I gather you attach the little device to your ipod connection and that then enables you to connect your Iphone/Ipod/Ipad etc in wireless streaming. Seems cheap at that price and means you can still control your Iphone etc via the controls in the car!


----------



## Alexjh (Oct 10, 2012)

Hey.

So i'll feedback if this works.. but, i have bought from Ebay a Bluetooth Receiver that plugs into the standard 30pin AMI.

SO i can transmit from my iphone to the AMI.

When a call comes in.. iphone should ask me if i want to use the AMI or the Bluetooth car system to answer.. and obviously i'll choose the car... (music wills top playing) but i'm fine with that. I don't often take calls when i am driving.


----------



## TonyZed (Jun 14, 2005)

Alexjh said:


> Hey.
> 
> So i'll feedback if this works.. but, i have bought from Ebay a Bluetooth Receiver that plugs into the standard 30pin AMI.
> 
> ...


Any news on this yet?
I've tried some cheap versions of this which are pretty useless, but would be keen to get one of these if they work. Mine is a 2008 TTS, so the older RNSE unit.

TonyZ


----------



## Alexjh (Oct 10, 2012)

TonyZed said:


> Alexjh said:
> 
> 
> > Hey.
> ...


not working for me... tried cable mod also i'm gonna try the device above and see if that works. otherwise i'll just have to put up with a cable.


----------



## stokeballoon (Jan 3, 2004)

You can do this with OEM VW bluetooth.

Not sure it is interchangeable with Audi module. I had it in my Rocco R. Straight from iPhone to RNS510 via BT. All OE.


----------



## Alexjh (Oct 10, 2012)

stokeballoon said:


> You can do this with OEM VW bluetooth.
> 
> Not sure it is interchangeable with Audi module. I had it in my Rocco R. Straight from iPhone to RNS510 via BT. All OE.


hmm I have no Bluetooth option like that in my TTRS.


----------



## stokeballoon (Jan 3, 2004)

May have misled with my post.

It is available in VW's, hence the different dash. Not sure if it directly interchangeable by using a VW module in an Audi.


----------



## Alexjh (Oct 10, 2012)

I bought the £79 BT adapter and it works!

Passes the iPhone through fine on the iPod 30pin cable.. Only down side is the sound quality it's tiny, sounds like a low quality Internet stream.

For a long journey I will use a cable but for my 15 minute drives to work it is acceptable.

Alex


----------



## Alexjh (Oct 10, 2012)

I bought the £79 BT adapter and it works!

Passes the iPhone through fine on the iPod 30pin cable.. Only down side is the sound quality it's tiny, sounds like a low quality Internet stream.

For a long journey I will use a cable but for my 15 minute drives to work it is acceptable.

Alex


----------



## npuk (Jun 20, 2010)

These are available cheaper if you shop around. I think the issue is actually with the Iphone 5. If you try an ipod with bluetooth as a comparison the sound should be much better.


----------



## embes2 (Mar 2, 2013)

We have this problem with a 61 plate TTS.... our old audi A1 could do this with no problem with the basic head unit.

Crazy, as per above posts such a new car is unable to stream music...

We have now moved all our music to a 16gb SD card... I think this is the best option.


----------



## omersk (Apr 3, 2014)

Supafly79 said:


> Sorry for this but I do have a little rant.... how the hell can Audi manage to make such a good car as the TT but "forget" to install a descent stereo with streaming possibility! One should think I was asking for the CEO's left kidney! I mean seriously... a 1000£ Toyota can do it but not a TT.... ! Sorry for that... I have been sitting trying to figure out how to get around this problem but it seems that I am beat... If I have understood this correctly the built in OEM Bluetooth capabilities from the RNS-E unit is a mono ergo music is a "no go" however! you can bye a aftermarket Bluetooth like the Fiscon that will give you stereo but then you cant use the OEM Bluetooth (phone) from the car anymore! So if I have to get rid of the OEM Bluetooth and replace it with a example Fiscon Bluetooth.. Just to keep the car looking like it should with no wires and still be able to use the iPhone cradle that is in the car....
> 
> If ANYBODY has any good ideas on how to solve this problem... I am all ears.... because I am stumped..
> 
> ...


I have the same problem before.. I wasted lots of time and money as well. Lucky me I was able to finally find the ideal solution for this problem!

Here's a video that I made to show to you how I did it.....http://www.omerkhan.com/2013/12/streaming-bluetooth-audio-from-iphone-to-audi/

Thanks!


----------



## Concept (Jun 29, 2014)

ViseeO tune2air works great I my TT and Q7.

In the Q7 we have AMI so full functionality, but TT ipod connectivity, so same as when you plug ipod in, you go to disc 12 and use steering wheel controls or head unit controls to flick thru.

I just leave it on shuffle or TuneIn app.


----------



## Dizzyman (Mar 1, 2014)

brittan said:


> The alternative that I use is to transfer some music to two 32Gb SD cards and use the two card slots in the RNS-E.
> 
> Can it really take 32gb such cards ? I was lead to believe it can only take a 2gb sd card


----------



## alexp (Jun 25, 2013)

I just put in 2 SD cards or use the aux in. Too much effort to get bluetooth streaming working in this car.

Mine doesn't even have AMI port! I removed my phone cradle to make a shelf too.


----------



## drrawle (Aug 14, 2011)

omersk said:


> Supafly79 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry for this but I do have a little rant.... how the hell can Audi manage to make such a good car as the TT but "forget" to install a descent stereo with streaming possibility! One should think I was asking for the CEO's left kidney! I mean seriously... a 1000£ Toyota can do it but not a TT.... ! Sorry for that... I have been sitting trying to figure out how to get around this problem but it seems that I am beat... If I have understood this correctly the built in OEM Bluetooth capabilities from the RNS-E unit is a mono ergo music is a "no go" however! you can bye a aftermarket Bluetooth like the Fiscon that will give you stereo but then you cant use the OEM Bluetooth (phone) from the car anymore! So if I have to get rid of the OEM Bluetooth and replace it with a example Fiscon Bluetooth.. Just to keep the car looking like it should with no wires and still be able to use the iPhone cradle that is in the car....
> ...


+1 for this. Sound quality is as good as off the cable with RNS-E and AMI via the 30 pin plug into the Bluetooth adaptor!


----------



## Dizzyman (Mar 1, 2014)

That looks like a good device, can you stream off spotify ?


----------



## drrawle (Aug 14, 2011)

Yep


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

Dizzyman said:


> brittan said:
> 
> 
> > The alternative that I use is to transfer some music to two 32Gb SD cards and use the two card slots in the RNS-E.
> ...


Early RNS-E units only take 2 gig cards, but later units do indeed take 2x32 grid cards. As a general rule, units with a CD/TV button are earlier units. Later ones have a MEDIA button instead.


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

Dizzyman said:


> That looks like a good device, can you stream off spotify ?


It can and it's the complete answer to Bluetooth streaming with a TT.


----------



## Dizzyman (Mar 1, 2014)

Mine has media button , will have to try a 32gb card , that would be a lot of music on 64gb


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Anyone come across a solution to stream to an android phone yet ?


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Templar said:


> Anyone come across a solution to stream to an android phone yet ?


Tune2air will work with android mate 
Scroll down half way 
http://www.viseeostore.com/products/vis ... a1000.html

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Excellent, just needed confirmation as most of the blurb seems geared round iplods. 
Thanks for that bud, will get a lead for my AMI .. on fleabay for around £8...ViseeO around £60.

Do you use on of these ? Also like the idea of using it for other applications too :wink:


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Not yet mate but I will deffo be getting one when I get ami 
I'm still on the hunt for an 8PO version module only as I don't want all the casing and looms etc that come with it as I'll only ever use the tune2air so it will be all hidden behind the glovebox

Come across a couple of 8TO versions for about £80 but as far as I can understand there not compatible

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Looks a nifty device cause I'm always downloading tunes to my phone and when I get so many I drop them onto the SD card. Cheers for the pointers once again :wink:


----------



## California3.2Quattro (Nov 27, 2014)

McKenzie said:


> There is an alternative way of getting bluetooth streaming to your rnse via the ipod connection in the glove box. There is a unit called ViseeO Tune 2 Air (see here-http://www.advanced-incar.co.uk/ipod-mp3-aux-in/viseeo-wma-1000-tune2air).
> 
> From what I gather you attach the little device to your ipod connection and that then enables you to connect your Iphone/Ipod/Ipad etc in wireless streaming. Seems cheap at that price and means you can still control your Iphone etc via the controls in the car!


This is what I use, and it works perfectly.


----------



## ollyrayns (Jul 15, 2014)

I use one also with an android phone and stream Spotify off of it. Works well but can be a little tempremental sometimes.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

ollyrayns said:


> I use one also with an android phone and stream Spotify off of it. Works well but can be a little tempremental sometimes.


Isn't spotify an online app ?
If so it would need a 3G / 4G connection all the time which we all know is crap at best 
I'd say that would be your issue not the device itself

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## aquazi (Dec 24, 2014)

I also have a viseoo from my last car... Which i tried to use in my TT... Disappointed to say didnt work in my car which has the boggo ipod dock in the glovebox and symphony headunit 

Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Yeh, won't work on the standard iPod setup, that's basically an aux input that charges 
It has to be the AMI

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## blaird03 (Nov 9, 2013)

1wheelonly said:


> ollyrayns said:
> 
> 
> > I use one also with an android phone and stream Spotify off of it. Works well but can be a little tempremental sometimes.
> ...


You can stream music to Spotify (via data network) or, if you pay Spotify subscription, you can save to the device/phone offline, meaning no streaming required.

I use my Windows phone (!!!) with Spotify and Viseo and it is great, best £60 spent on the car.


----------



## TonyZed (Jun 14, 2005)

aquazi said:


> I also have a viseoo from my last car... Which i tried to use in my TT... Disappointed to say didnt work in my car which has the boggo ipod dock in the glovebox and symphony headunit
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk


The Viseo will work, but you need an adapter to power it like this one 
"12v - 5v 30 Pin Charge Adapter Converter 4 Iphone 3GS 4 4s IPod Bose Apple HiFi"
http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_f...Iphone+3GS+4+4s+IPod+Bose+Apple+HiFi&_sacat=0
Several on this page. Click and collect from Argos, what more could you want!!

There's probably a fair few people who have been caught by this with Viseos chucked in their glovebox not realising there is a solution.
Mine has been working like this for about a year now with the original iPod dock with my original RNS-e and my "media button" model. Of course, neither will give you track names etc, and whilst that is a bugger, it is easy to live with. The later Audi AMI will give full display, but at over £200 a go I haven't bothered. Spotify works fine too. 

TonyZ


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I used tune2air for a while but i sold it on and just keep an old ipod connected


----------



## ollyrayns (Jul 15, 2014)

1wheelonly said:


> ollyrayns said:
> 
> 
> > I use one also with an android phone and stream Spotify off of it. Works well but can be a little tempremental sometimes.
> ...


With Premium you can download playlists/ albums etc plus I work and live in a 4G signal area so streaming works well.


----------



## neilneil2000 (Feb 22, 2012)

I have a Parrot Mki9200. It's awesome. Connects to both my work and personal phones at the same time, on top of the Bluetooth streaming and calling, it takes SD cards, USB, iPod and has an aux jack.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

neilneil2000 said:


> I have a Parrot Mki9200. It's awesome. Connects to both my work and personal phones at the same time, on top of the Bluetooth streaming and calling, it takes SD cards, USB, iPod and has an aux jack.


Is it on show or hidden away....wired into a RNS-E ?


----------



## neilneil2000 (Feb 22, 2012)

Connected to the standard Concert II+ stereo and all hidden.

The guide is here with pics -

viewtopic.php?t=896689

How do I get it put in the knowledgebase?


----------

